# Record Power SC3 Geared Scroll Chuck Package - 1in-8tpi



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Highland has this chuck on sale for $150. Has anyone used it or have any feedback? It looks like a good buy.
Thanks!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

I did a google on the package. Seems pretty decent. Never tried the record my self, but for $150 for the whole package looks pretty tempting. I see there are several other places other than Highland that offer this package. Try googling a review of the record chuck and see what you get.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Is this the one you are talking about?

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/record-power-sc3-lathe-chuck.aspx
http://woodworld-of-texas.myshopify.com/products/record-scroll-chuck-sc3

Don't know anything about that chuck apparently can find compatible jaws from other manufacturers.
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/record-power-scroll-chucks/

Good luck luck with it, looks like a nice chuck.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks pretty nice. From the "more pictures" in the first link the handle in the next group is straight rather than curved.
It may be made by Nova for Record. Record did sell Nova lathes painted green for them.
It may be similar to the G3-D (the Nova G3 made for Delta). They do say the line of Nova jaws will fit the Record.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I like those links Wildwood, that's a help. I see Rikon will be marketing it. I'm very pleased with my Rikon grinder and lathe. I have the $89 special chuck and it works fine. I wanted to be lazy and leave one set up for 50mm ad the other for small spindle work.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Curious if you bought this? From what I can tell it's a rebranded Nova chuck. I was getting ready to buy a G3 then noticed this on sale at Highland and it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I did buy it and I like it. It's not rebranded Nova. Record is a British company marketing them over here. If you decide to buy it try to get the deal I did with the 2 extra sets of jaws. This one has an open back. There's another model with a closed back for $50 or so more.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> I did buy it and I like it. It s not rebranded Nova. Record is a British company marketing them over here. If you decide to buy it try to get the deal I did with the 2 extra sets of jaws. This one has an open back. There s another model with a closed back for $50 or so more.
> - Vicki


Here is a link to the Record Power Nova Series Chucks
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/browse.php/section/6607/level/4
As you can see from the headstock they also sell Record Power Nova DVR's and 1624 lathes. Just green instead of red.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

About five minutes after posting I found a better deal on a G3 with 2 sets of jaws.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Record chucks are nothing but rebranded Nova.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Record is a British company: http://www.recordpower.co.uk/pages/about-record-power

Rikon is going to distribute their chucks in the US.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Record is a British company: http://www.recordpower.co.uk/pages/about-record-power
> 
> Rikon is going to distribute their chucks in the US.
> 
> - Vicki


Read the product descriptions, watch their video, they are selling rebadged Teknatool lathes and chucks. Why they are turning around and reselling them here through Rikon is a mystery but I suppose Teknatool doesn't mind.
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/browse.php/section/6607/level/4


----------

